# The longest ears on a Nubian I have ever seen.....



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I was just searching some sites and found this one and have to say...these Nubians have the longest ears of any Nubians I have ever seen. I know that you don't milk the ears but not bad looking conformation either. I would buy one. Just thought I'd share this.

http://www.ain-ash-shams.net/


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh my! I LOVE those ears. I want those kind of ears on my nubians. I hope the Saada bucks I'm getting from will have those beautiful ears. I'm getting a buck out of Pekah and Sparkle.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They have some good looking goats.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Pretty nice! I like them! Too bad Nubians dont have wattles.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice goats!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I must have accidentally deleted my post or something... I hope the bucks I am buying from Saada have nice big ears like that. I love huge ears and I'm not satisfied with my nubians ears. I see that their one buck is from Pekah, that is who I'm getting one of my bucks from.


LOL, guess not. I'm just impatient, I guess...


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Awww so floppy! Love long ears.

I sing to my babies
"Do you ears hang low... do they wobble to and fro?"


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I would totally sing that to haha If I had a wattle goat I would sing that in the wattle version LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow.... that is long........ :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, Crystal, two bucks from Saada???? I looked at Pekah and I have to say I love her. I can't see a thing wrong with her. She has such strong character, topline, head, udder.. just perfect. Sparkle is gorgeous too. Jazz King out of Pekah has those long beautiful ears. Nice boy. When are you getting them?? I think I may just have to be first on the waiting list for a couple does out of them. I have been trying to find the perfect goats to start my small herd and I love these goats.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I've already sent my deposits months ago so I'm just waiting for the two does to kid out for 2011. I won't have babies from them until 2012. I tried to get a buck from Saada last year but sadly I was too late to reserve one. If I were allowed to import does I'd buy 3-4 does from them next year but the breeders in the US have to be in the scrapies program for a year before they're allowed to export does in Canada. Most likely NOT going to happen. To bad I can't sneak them across the border. "What? goats? Noooooo....these are exotic dogs *shifty eyes*"


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay Cystal, now you have my curiosity up.... You have got to get those pics og your girls on the website. I am dying to see them....


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been trying to get my hubby to take pictures for me forever but he gets home when it's dark out so I can't take pictures then. They will not be clipped since winter is almost here but I'm hoping to do it on my hubbys next 4 days off. 
I'm SUPER excited to *hopefully* get these boys. I almost positive that I'm first choice buck on both does since I sent the deposit sometime in June. Now they just need to have a darn buck!!
My other problem with taking pictures is I only have a cell phone camera right now. My digital camera got destroyed in the house fire.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I also have a doe reserved out of Dream from Carol Dumont.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Stop it Crystal......now I am green....... I contacted Carol but she won't have anything avalible til 2012. So either way I am looking at a long wait if I want to go that route. I am a patient person but....... in the meantime you never know what may come along. Things happen all the time. Dream would have been my choice too. I love the fact that she has long lactations. I don't want to breed every year so a long lacatating line would be nice. Is your doe for next year??/


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, her next kidding I have first choice doe out of her. Again, the only reason I got first choice on her was because I sent my deposit last year but my choice didn't have a doe. I then reserved out of Dream about a week later. I also liked her ability to have long lactations and that was the reason I chose her and her being number 2 in all of Canada for the one day milk test helped too. 
In 2009 I only reserved one doe from Carol and ended up with three because someone backed out on a fairly large order so you could still get something from her.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How lucky is that. Good for you. :hi5:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

...Do your ears hang low, do they wobble to and fro... Could ya tie them in a knot, can you tie 'em in a bow...


----------

